# Whizzer piston connecting arm loose



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2014)

So I was swapping out gaskets on my whizzer H model. First thing I noticed after pulling off the side cover was the safety wire was broken on the piston connecting arm bolts. I safety wired them again. After pulling the head off I noticed the arm was loose. It wasn't completely smooth either when i turned the crank. So what parts are available to fix this?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 21, 2014)

Did you tighten the nut back before you wired it? If it's a roller bearing quite possibly the problem. Or if you have a Babbitt bearing the the bearing is bad. My guess is its a roller. If the rod has too much play, then the wrist pin is the area to check.


----------

